# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  من يقول الانجليزي صعب

## ملاك الورد ..~

*في عائله 
سافرو للدول الاجنبيه
وهم باللغه الانجليزيه عدم
ويبون يوقفون تاكسي
قالوا تكسيشن وقف التاكسي وركبوا معاه
وقالوا للسواق ودنا لمطعميشن ناكل رزيشن ودجاجيشن
وداهم للمطعم واكلوا وخلصوا ورجعوا للتاكسي
وقالوا له ودنا للفندقيشن
وداهم للفندق
قال ابوهم من يقول ان اللغه الانجلزيه صعبه ؟
والله انها سهله واكثر.
قال السواق:
7
7
7
والله لوني ماني عربييشن كان اكلتو تبنيشن!*

----------


## طيف المشاعر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  
             ههههههههههههههههههههههه  
                    ههههههههههههه

والله انه فله 

يسلموو يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح الحلوو
دمت بود

----------


## آهات حنونه

اكلتو تبنيشن!ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عجبتني  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

يسلمو على الفرفشه الحلوه 

تحياتي القلبيه

----------


## حلاالكون

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوهــ*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء النور..
ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه هاذي :nuts:  :bleh: 
يسلموا يالغلا ع الطرح الجميل
 ماننحرم من جديدك ياربـــــــــ ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة
تحيااااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عن جد ان اللغة الا نكليزية سهلة خخخخخخ

تقبلي مروريشن

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه

والله حلواااااااااااا

يسلمووو مليووون

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ههههههههه..يسلموووو

----------


## king of love

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هااهااهاهاهاااهاهاها
طلع الأنجليزي سهل 
هاهاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## سيد عبدالله

السلام عليـكم والرحمـه ..

تبنيشن قويه  :nosweat: 

اما ان طلع الإنجليزي سهل  :nosweat: 

شكراً لطرحكِ اختي

اخوكِ

سيد عبدالله

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههههه حلوووهـ
بانتظار جديدكـ 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوووه ههههههههههه

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوة* 
*تسلمي نوارة على النكتة*
*ما ننحرم منك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## الباسمي

مشكورين على الطرح

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

هههههههههه
هههههههههههيشن
كعكعكعكعكعكيشن
خخخخخخخخخهيشن
كلكم قريتوها أضحك بالانجليزي
لأنه سهليشن

----------


## مقصدي علوي

موفقتيشن خيتشن
يعطيك العافيه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ثابت

ههههههههههههه مشكورين على الطرح الحلو

----------

